# Removing gasoline smell from clothing



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I found a useful "tip" that I thought I might share with the membership. Last weekend, while doing some lawn work and using some gas powered equipment, I didn't know that the gas cap came loose and gas spilled all over my jeans.

My wife attempted to wash my jeans several times but the gas smell still lingered. Therefore, I did an internet search and found all types of recommendations. By far the most common recommendation was to launder the garment with white vinegar. Therefore, she attempted white vinegar with no success. Then she tried using Lestoil, with no success. Finally, I got the bright idea to call a friend that owns a large service station in my area.

He informed me that the "new" gasoline contains ethanol, and no matter how much I launder the garment, and no matter what product I use, the garment will STILL smell.

He said the answer was that the garment had to be placed in the dryer for several cycles for the ethanol smell to dissipate. Lo and behold, despite the strong odor and ALL the wash cycles, it only took 2 dryer cycles and the smell was COMPLETELY gone.

Therefore, if you get gas on any washable clothing, don't waste your time with multiple washings and various cleansing products. Simply toss it in the dryer for a few cycles and the smell should disappear. I'm just glad it was a garment that could withstand the dryer!!


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Doesn't a dryer just agitate a garment in heated air? I would suspect (but not be sure) that hanging the garment outside, in the breeze, for a day or two would have the same effect.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Apparently the dryer heat "burns off"/evaporates the ethanol and that doesn't happen by simply hanging the clothes outside.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

In the alternative, I understand that a single match works just as well as the dryer.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> In the alternative, I understand that a single match works just as well as the dryer.


...If you don't incinerate the garment in the meantime


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"In the alternative, I understand that a single match works just as well as the dryer."

I'm a little concerned. That was my first thought also.
Does Andy have a pyro forum anywhere?


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the dryer tumbles the garment in hot,or warm, cold air as you choose. 
but as it tumbles its fan exhausts the air that has picked up the fumes and 
traces of the gas. all you need is patience to wait it out.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Surely I'm not the only one who is concerned by the idea of tossing a garment soaked in gasoline into a sealed chamber to be heated and agitated, right? I doubt that this is a concern only to me, since it is specifically mentioned on my dryer door of things NOT to do.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Perhaps you could take a large insurance policy out on a disliked relative and have him (or her) run the dryer to get the gas smell out of your clothing.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Contrary to your thoughts, I didn't achieve success in my career by being an idiot. I didn't take a gasoline saturated pair of jeans and place them in an incinerator, nor did I walk into the house with the jeans in my hand with a lit cigarette dangling out of my mouth.

What I DID state was that after SEVERAL washings, the best way to finally remove the ODOR, not the gasoline, was to allow the remaining ethanol fumes, yes fumes, do dissipate via the heat from the dryer. I wasn't concerned about any combustion from sparks and a gasoline saturated pair of jeans. It wasn't exactly practical to hang them outside with a temperature of 23 degrees while it was snowing/sleeting.

I was simply attempting to provide some help so others would be able to rid their clothes of a gasoline odor simply AND safely. If I thought there was even REMOTELY a chance of danger, I would not have placed my family or myself in jeopardy, so give me at least a small amount of credit.

Thanks, I appreciate all the sarcastic comments. It's nice to know the members of this forum are all so warm, fuzzy and brilliant.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

DocD said:


> What I DID state was that after SEVERAL washings, the best way to finally remove the ODOR, not the gasoline, was to allow the remaining ethanol fumes, yes fumes, do dissipate via the heat from the dryer. I wasn't concerned about any combustion from sparks and a gasoline saturated pair of jeans. It wasn't exactly practical to hang them outside with a temperature of 23 degrees while it was snowing/sleeting.
> 
> I was simply attempting to provide some help so others would be able to rid their clothes of a gasoline odor simply AND safely. If I thought there was even REMOTELY a chance of danger, I would not have placed my family or myself in jeopardy, so give me at least a small amount of credit.


I know YOU didn't just toss a pair of jeans in the dryer without washing them several times. However, you did advocate that everyone else do this:


DocD said:


> Therefore, if you get gas on any washable clothing, don't waste your time with multiple washings and various cleansing products. Simply toss it in the dryer for a few cycles and the smell should disappear.


I was merely pointing out that additional safety precautions might be in order (and the Maytag corporation seems to concur with my assessment, along with the )


----------



## s4usea (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a few antique cars and this is something I've had to deal with on several occasions. The last time, well, I was on the way home from a date, dressed to the 9's, and a fuel line decided it wanted to leak which caused the car to shudder on acceleration. So there I was, in the January cold, bonnet propped up while I swapped out a fuel line, (have a '52 MG? Always carry spare fuel lines)...

The point is airing them out works pretty well, but this is 'da bomb:

https://www.abtelectronics.com/product/23674.html

Add a drop of lavender oil to it and you'll be attracting ladies like flies...


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

My point was that it was not necessary to wash the garment SEVERAL times in various different "remedies" in order to get rid of the smell, when simply placing it in the dryer for two cycles worked perfectly.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Country Irish said:


> "In the alternative, I understand that a single match works just as well as the dryer."
> 
> I'm a little concerned. That was my first thought also. Does Andy have a pyro forum anywhere?


 Country Irish: We had one, but it crashed and BURNED!!!

I can tell you that as a former Fire Protection Engineer, I can build a fire in a fireplace that starts immediately (and leaves no clues! :icon_smile_big


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Country Irish: We had one, but it crashed and BURNED!!!

I can tell you that as a former Fire Protection Engineer, I can build a fire in a fireplace that starts immediately (and leaves no clues!)"

I can tell you that as a former refractory metals products manufacturer I can assure you there is a Hell. I can build it on demand (for a price).
Just call me Mr. Sweet (Buffy Musical Reference for those of you that are missed it)

"Something's cookin' - I'm at the griddle
I bought Nero his very first fiddle"


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

DocD said:


> Contrary to your thoughts, I didn't achieve success in my career by being an idiot.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate all the sarcastic comments. It's nice to know the members of this forum are all so warm, fuzzy and brilliant.


Doc - Lighten up a bit. Nobody has accused you of being an idiot. We've all been the butt of jokes around here over the years. It's part of what makes this place fun to visit.
Alex


----------



## teresemh (Jun 23, 2010)

Surely I am not the only one concerned by the idea that you would even consider that is what the good DocD meant?


----------



## teresemh (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you kidding...lighten up? That's real funny.

Apparently the regulars who come here over the years have a strange sense of humor (or total lack of respect for people you don't know) and if you think it's fun to ridicule someone anonymously that's just rude...and mean.

It's the first time I am on this site and the last. I don't feel the need to make fun of people and treat them rudely for "fun".

Plenty of other places on the net to find answers.

p.s. the solution DocD suggested worked PERFECTLY~ THANKS DOCD, I sincerely appreciate the tip.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

teresemh said:


> Surely I am not the only one concerned by the idea that you would even consider that is what the good DocD meant?


I don't get it. I mean I don't get your very first post being a reply to a dug-up 2.5-year-old thread just to ask _that_.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

teresemh said:


> Are you kidding...lighten up? That's real funny.
> 
> Apparently the regulars who come here over the years have a strange sense of humor (or total lack of respect for people you don't know) and if you think it's fun to ridicule someone anonymously that's just rude...and mean.
> 
> ...


From what I read, nobody was ridiculing DocD. Someone was concerned that his solution might have some risk, and a few other people made light of the potential outcome, but nobody actually ridiculed DocD, nor called him an idiot. Nobody was making fun of him or treating him rudely.

Honestly, i think the "lighten up" comment needs to be directed at you as well--that, and you need to remove the large tree limb wedged firmly up your backside, or grow a sense of humor or something.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

The smell is from benzene (and possibly its sister compound toluene) which has been a component of gasoline since time immemorial, but is now present in greater concentrations due to its anti-knock properties since the abolition of lead-based additives - hence the perception about "new gasoline". Humans can smell benzene at very low concentrations. As it is insoluble in water, ordinary washing won't remove it, but it will, as you've found, evaporate under modestly elevated temperatures. Ethanol, by contrast, is water soluble, odourless, and is the psychoactive component in all alcoholic beverages.

Sticking your leather-soled shoes in a convection oven set at about 60-80C (81C is the boiling point of benzene) will also work if you've just stepped in a puddle of gasoline. And since benzene has an autoignition temperature above 250C your shoes will not catch fire!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Finian McLonergan said:


> Sticking your leather-soled shoes in a convection oven set at about 60-80C (81C is the boiling point of benzene) will also work if you've just stepped in a puddle of gasoline. And since benzene has an autoignition temperature above 250C your shoes will not catch fire!


The _benzene_ might not ignite, I'm not sure if I'd feel comfortable having leather shoes exposed to that much heat, though. What about the polish, the rubber, or the aglets? Mightn't they start to soften? 80ºC (176ºF) is a lot higher than shoes are intended to deal with.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Perhaps DFWII or others can weigh in with their expertise here, but I really don't think half an hour or so at c.70C will do any real harm. Probably best to leave a shoe tree in, though, and err on the side of lower temperature to be on the safe side.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

I, for one, appreciate the tip. Thanks DocD.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well, I for one, am still wondering about teresemh's motivation for resurrecting a two year, dead thread, that had ended it's original run on an arguably caustic note? It seems to me if one attends church looking for a fight, they just might miss the real point being made and certainly won't benefit as fully from the message!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I agree...When I posted my initial reply to him, it was in response to his first message; his second wasn't posted yet, and must have gone up while I was writing my reply. After I posted my reply and saw his second, it became quite clear to me that this was just a troll. But I was already in it, so decided to go ahead with my reply to his second message...and I'm still chuckling at myself for the way I phrased a certain statement.


----------

